# building home darkroom?



## Vixen (Jan 16, 2007)

just wondering if anyone could point me to any old threads about setting up a darkroom at home?
if there isn't any... Does anyone have any ideas what it might cost? Where to get equipment? pro's and con's of different developing processes (personal experience with ilford only)? any other recommendations or ideas about at home dark rooms at all?


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 16, 2007)

You might wish to check my little series of articles on this site regarding B&W photography.  Several sections contains information on equipment and supplies.  The approach is 'Cookbook' - simple step-by-step.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you tried the search function, or the Darkroom forum?  Those would be good places to start.

You can get started very cheaply if you buy the equipment used on ebay.

Black & white is cheap & easy, compared to color.  You have to really know you want to develop color to make that commitment.  I've used Kodak, Agfa, and Ilford chemicals.  I'm sad to admit that I like Kodak the best, just because they do a better job of explaining which film is best for what, and which chemistry has which properties.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 16, 2007)

I've only ever worked with the ilford method so its interesting to hear about kodak. I've been told that it involves more chemicals and is more complicated to some degree but i would still be interested to try it.
Thanks for your help guys, I'll see what I can find!


----------



## henryp (Jan 22, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Build Your Own Home Darkroom by Lista Duren [/FONT]
Here


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out our 'Darkroom' section 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2013)

Closed to thwart spammers


----------

